# Problème très bizarre : icones OS 9.2.2



## Jaune (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour j' ai récemment installé un disque dur neuf dans mon G3 blanc bleu 350mhz avec mac os 9.2.2 que j' utilisais déjà à l' époque sur deux machines et qui n' a jamais posé de problème. 

J' ai donc fait 4 volumes dans le nouveau disque, et j' ai installé pro tools, un logiciel de gravure, deux trois trucs et c' est tout, rien d' autre, pas d' internet.

Ca tournait bien jusque là, mais un matin en allumant l' ordi, les icones ont changés, il n' ya que des pixels à la place, des carrés de couleur numérique.

C' est très spécial car tout les icones d'applications installés, MEME LES ALIAS du bureau sont devenus comme celà mais pas les dossier, et pas les applis du système mais les applis que j' ai installé. Et les sessions en rapport avec l' application. aussi quelques éléments mac os 9 (dossier syst) sont devenus comme ça.

C' est quand même très flippant, si quelqu' un a une réponse à celà, merci de m' aider !


----------



## lpl (19 Décembre 2010)

Peut être reconstruire le bureau.


Durant le démarrage de votre Mac, maintenez appuyées les touches Pomme et Option (alt). À la fin du démarrage, l'invitation "Voulez vous reconstruire le bureau du disque ["nom du disque principal qui contient le système"] ?" devrait apparaître. Cliquez alors sur OK pour reconstruire le bureau.
Si vous possédez plusieurs partitions, ou plusieurs disques, cette invitation apparaîtra pour chacun d'eux.


----------



## Jaune (19 Décembre 2010)

Merci !!! 

Parfais ! Tout les icônes sont nickel !  


Bizarre quand même que ce problème survienne 2 semaine après l' installation disque / système 9 neuf !

A bientôt !


----------



## lpl (19 Décembre 2010)

Jaune a dit:


> Merci !!!
> 
> Parfais ! Tout les icônes sont nickel !
> 
> ...



De rien ...


----------

